# New Leather



## johnfin (Jun 9, 2013)

Had my interior re-done, exact matching leather (flash on camera made it look bright). Very think grade of leather and super hard to find. $2000 later but its exact tight down to the zippers on the backs of the rear seats. He kept the leather loose because he said the heat will shrink it, hence the dreaded splitting on the tops that most people get.


----------



## sg3080 (Sep 14, 2013)

Was that just a local shop? It looks good, I need to get my driver seat done.


----------

